# What bug is this?



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I've seen several cruising the lawn. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Maybe a BUMELIA BORER LONG-HORN BEETLE?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Carolina Tiger Beetle?


----------

